
How to Decide Which Tasks to Delegate - DiabloD3
https://hbr.org/2017/07/how-to-decide-which-tasks-to-delegate
======
quirkot
Usually I'm the sort of person who scoffs at a list like this, but just
reading through those T items made my mind start categorizing my to-do list.
Crazy helpful

